# Theory of Machines Reference



## Horse Less Knight (22 فبراير 2010)

إليكم كتاب رائع فى نظرية الماكينات 
 الكتاب يتميز بأسلوب رائع فى الشرح، وأسلوبه بسيط فى الفهم
 الكتاب يعتمد على شرح كل جزئية بالتفاصيل ثم يتبع الشرح أمثلة محلولة على الجزئية المشروحة
 على سبيل المثال
 




 وصف الكتاب
 *Theory of Machines*
 * By R.S. Khurmi, J.K. Gupta*
 * Including colour plates, this work serves as a textbook for students of B Tech. It covers: Kinematics of Motion; Simple Harmonic Motion; Velocity in mechanisms; Friction; Belt and Rope drives; Toothed gearing; Gear trains; gyroscopic couple; Turning Moment; Brakes; Govenors; Steam engine valves; Reversing gears; Reciprocating massses; and more.*

 *إليكم لينكات التحميل*

*Rapidshare* 


*Mega Upload* 


Depositfiles 


Hot file 


Z share 


Badongo 


2Shared 

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم

​


----------



## ay_9900 (8 أبريل 2010)

اللهم اجزه خيرا عن كل ما يفيد امة المسلمين


----------



## hanyhaty (8 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يا باشا 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## مبروك عبدالله (9 أبريل 2010)

مشكور والله


----------



## zizo (24 مايو 2010)

الله يجزيك خيررررر 
بس ممكن طلب حلول لهذا الكتاب ضرووووووري ممكن اخوي هورس والله مزنوق مررررررره 
ابغى حلول لانو مدرس الماده اللي يدرسنا مو مهضوووووم مررررره


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (25 مايو 2010)

الكتاب انا نزلته قبل كده وهو فعلا اكثر من رائع يستحق التحميل 


حقيقي شكرا علي نشره


----------



## Horse Less Knight (10 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Horse Less Knight (10 يونيو 2010)

zizo قال:


> الله يجزيك خيررررر
> بس ممكن طلب حلول لهذا الكتاب ضرووووووري ممكن اخوي هورس والله مزنوق مررررررره
> ابغى حلول لانو مدرس الماده اللي يدرسنا مو مهضوووووم مررررره


للاسف أخى لا أملك حل الكتاب ولكن ممكن أساعدك لو أردت


----------



## HUSSEIN100 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

اللينكات لا تعمل الان ممكن ترفعهم من جديد ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

a valuable text 
through it you enjoy theory of machine
جزاكم الله خيرا كتاب يستحق الاقتناء
عرفته العام 1985 
انا خريج 1972


----------



## ahwazy (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شکراعلیهذه المواضیع الطیبه


----------



## سيد عدوى (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*اللهم اجزه خيرا عن كل ما يفيد امة المسلمين*


----------



## خادم محمد (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## المهندس يزيد (31 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر كتاب ممتاز يستحق التحميل والاستفاده مما فيه


----------



## Horse Less Knight (8 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## خالد أبو العينين (10 مارس 2011)

شكر الله لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rafidalashor (28 مارس 2011)

thank u so much


----------



## م انس بصبوص (28 مارس 2011)

يسلموااااا رائع


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (28 مارس 2011)

مشكووور وبارك الله بيك


----------



## م انس بصبوص (28 مارس 2011)

جميل جدا


----------



## Horse Less Knight (29 نوفمبر 2011)

وبوركتم جميعاً


----------



## الدراجي الدراجي (24 نوفمبر 2014)

الســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام عـلـيـــــــــــــــــــــــكـم ممكن كتاب نظرية مكائن باالعربي


----------

